# Broken axle - 2002 350



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Riding buddy broke left rear axle on has 2002 350FE.

Was just driving normally, no strain. Snapped off right at wheel, not internally.

Question is why and is there is preventitive things to do to prevent it from happening again.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

sounds like a dud that finally broke.
Hell, come to think of it i've never heard of a Honda breaking an axle!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Dealer carries them in stock ($200.00) and told me to replace the hub & tube assembly with it.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's not too bad there.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i bent one on my 350 on the left side when i wrecked it . axel was 200$


----------

